# Post laparascopic shoulder pain - any tips?



## 2nd time lucky (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi folks. I had a laporoscopy with dye test and HSG yesterday and while I felt okay shortly following this I have been awake the whole night with the most awful shooting pain both shoulders and also around my rib cage. I can't take any deep breaths or it's agony. I have been taking co-codamol and ibuprofen as prescribed but it's not making much of a difference. I just Googled it as started to panic a bit but found that it is common to experience shoulder pain but I just wondered if anybody else had found this and if they had any tips? I'm crossing my fingers someone else happens to be awake at this time ;-)  any advice would be greatly appreciated x x


----------



## Mrs_F (Oct 2, 2011)

I've had it several times and it's horrible - the pain killers don't actually touch it  you poor thing 

I suggest hot water bottles or warm wheat bags on the shoulders, and lots of stretching and 'wind reliving yoga poses' to try and get some of the trapped wind out.

I can't remember if it's air actually up by your shoulders, or if it's air in your abdominal cavity irritating a nerve which affects your shoulders. Either way it's painful.

I was encouraged to walk and move lots to try and work the air out

X


----------



## 2nd time lucky (Jul 6, 2014)

Aw thank you so much Mrs F! I'm actually up staying at my folks to look after me while hubby at work and pretty sure my dad has one of those wheat bags that you put in the microwave. Don't want to be a moan as I was pretty upbeat after it all yest. Said they found everything to be normal and tubes not blocked (although in a way I wondered if it would be more favourable to find something that can be treated). But I'm thinking I should be very grateful to be told this and doc said it was positive. Just really could use some sleep now. Will def try the heat on the shoulders. Thanks again for your kind words at this time in the.morning :-D x x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Sounds like wind hunnie, mints, thats what you need, mint tea, minty sweets, and a back rub and tummy massage will help get that air circulating and moving - and help it on it's way.

Hugs hun, I remember feeling bloated and very uncomfortable afer my myomectomy - hop you have a good old belch and bottom burp very soon 

Sheila


----------



## marie123 (May 2, 2011)

It is trapped wind, i had it and it was agony -  hugs. Keep moving/ massage it and keep burping. It  will move and ease soon. X


----------



## 2nd time lucky (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks girls. It's such a strange feeling. Def eases off moving about so I think I'll keep that up and will also get on the mints. Top tips! Have been sitting for the last hour with a giant microwaveable hand on one shoulder and a heat mat on the other which has helped a bit. Thank goodness I've taken a couple of days off work! Thanks for all your advice ladies x x


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Peppermint tea! I feel for you, I remember how horrible this is. It's not actually wind in your shoulder, it's in your abdomen but the nerves travel that far.


----------



## 2nd time lucky (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks again for all your advice. I was on the peppermint tea and extra strong mints all day yesterday along with heat pads on the shoulders (along with popping my co-Codamol) and had a much better sleep lastnight. Now just starting to feel my wounds but can cope with that. Helps to know other people have been through it. Never felt such excruciating pain in a long time! X x


----------

